# WEEKEND ICE FISHING PICS!!!!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

M




























Might have been my last weekend ice fishing with warm weather. A few photos for enjoyment and thinking towards SPRING BITE! Indian Lake 3.5 to 4.5 ft. Swedish pimples and Snakie Rattlers took 90% of the fish. Sometimes I tipped them with spikes sometimes I didnt.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like you had a great day on the ice. but i wouldn't count old man winter out just yet. its still a long time until warm weather.
sherman


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Id like another week or two of ice,,, but long term weather report is saying warm and warmer?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job carp! Love the fish pics!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Those dang Crappies were eating big Number 3 pimples, and Rattle Snakie spoons! crazy!!!!! Not finicky yesterday morning! Even caught a bluegill on a Rattle Snake bait!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work carp. Went at it hard on Saturday with not much to show for it. Didn't hit it yesterday or today so may be done for the season already which is sad. May have to look for soft water opportunities shortly.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Great pics. Love the size of the crappies there. Was out Saturday fishing 5.5' of water and didn't get a thing. Moved to 4' before the sun went down and picked up two eyes. Funny, we were marking all day but no takers. Vibe.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I found a foot of ice on north side last night!!!! no fish but may try harder tonight!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Those dang Crappies were eating big Number 3 pimples, and Rattle Snakie spoons! crazy!!!!! Not finicky yesterday morning! Even caught a bluegill on a Rattle Snake bait!


I have learned the crappie in these shallower lakes dont like to follow rules thats for sure!!! 
Great being able to fish a bait an have confidence it could get you panfish and saugeye!
I seen those ratle snake spoons at the local shop out there,almost bought a few. Guessing they are worth it??


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nice job....we got into them pretty good also, my buddie got his PB crappie at indian, Hope we don't lose the ice yet.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> nice job....we got into them pretty good also, my buddie got his PB crappie at indian, Hope we don't lose the ice yet.


Checked last night on ice conditions, pretty much over, few channels still holding safe ice but edges are terrible, and ice is thin and honey combed in most places!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice going Carp - Been way to busy to get out on the ice so really appreciate those pictures - Especially on the Crappie.


----------

